# My Malkoff / Surefire collection



## etc (Dec 25, 2015)

I know there are other collections out there which are 10 times larger, however, over the years I found out that this is all I need, more or less. 
Even that is too much for practical use. 






The magnificent Malkoff Hound Dog being the centerpiece of that collection.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 25, 2015)

:twothumbs Yes, I'd say you pretty much have your needs covered. Nice wooded area to explore too.

Merry Christmas,

~ Chance


----------



## magellan (Dec 25, 2015)

Still a pretty impressive collection, especially the Hound Dog.


----------



## etc (Dec 25, 2015)

The Hound Dog lights up the area like a wall of light, the tint is A+, just beautiful. 

The Hound Dog has a different beam profile than M61* modules, it's more like the old M60 but about 4 times brighter. With about the same throw, but again, brighter, and with tons more spill than either M60 or the incan P90, or even M61. I wish I had gotten that toy years ago. I was just a little skeptical. The really neat feature is you have dual modes in it. 

I would call it a medium distance thrower. You can kind of see 300 meters away but I would say you can count on 100-150 meters as max realistic distance.

Out of the above, my oldest module is Malkoff M60L. I have had that device from circa 2009. Cannot believe I sitll use it. It's just neat. Reasonable runtime, better throw and lux than M61.


----------



## weklund (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes, you are off to a good start. Very nice collection. More is better ...


----------



## etc (Dec 26, 2015)

Are these Wildcats?


----------

